# Please help with case 1737 skid loader not throttle up



## Papa Ron (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi Im new here and just bought a old case 1737 uni skid loader. I have done some work on it like put new fuel pump and coil in her. She has a gas engine and I have been running it. Well the other day I was using it and it stop moving so I figured out that the key on the jack shaft was gone. So I got that fixed and now after I get her running she wont throttle up again. I haven't messed with anything else and don't know where to begin. I do have a manual but it don't tell me squat. Any ideas would be helpful thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Ron, welcome to the tractor forum.

Are you saying that the engine will not rev up, or that it will not move again? If it is the engine not throttling up, check the linkage for movement at the carburetor. If it is not moving, check if the variable speed pulley/belt and shafts are moving.
____________________________________________

I suspect that you have purchased a money pit. Parts are hard to find. Here's some advice from a guy that had the diesel engine version of this machine:

"The 1737 is the gas engine version (37 HP) of the same machine. Run away, don't touch, don't even take it as a gift. They have a 3 shaft gear box that connects the engine to the hyd pump on one end of the gear box, and the variable speed belt drive on the other side. This drive setup will need major repairs every 400 hrs or less, parts were getting hard to get the last time mine went down about 10 years ago (Mine was built in the early 70's)."


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check your hydraulic controls to be sure you have not inadvertently left a control locked in a pressure on position. That is the usual reason the engine will not rev up after service. Be sure you have the service manual in addition to the operator's manual: https://oldermanuals.com/product/case-1737-1740-skid-steer-service-manual/

Since you swapped the fuel pump and coil, make sure the pump is developing adequate pressure, and be sure you have the correct coil properly wired. It may need points and condenser, distributor cap, carb cleaned, etc.

These have a drive system that is a hybrid variable belt system after a mechanical power divider that serves as a feed to the belt transmission and means to drive the hydraulic pump. The belt drive unit is similar in design to old John Deere swathers and all manufacturers' snowmobiles, and is critical to keep serviced so the machine will rev up and make the rated power. 

The belt has to be within the width and thickness tolerances, and the variable speed drive assembly has to be kept within tolerances and the spring on the large pulley kept in good order.

The belt drive should be blown out to clear debris every 40 hours. Just like a snowmobile, the belt will require replacement every 400 to 600 hours. Sooner if components are severely worn or the machine is pushed hard. 

The power divider.gear box is quite durable, but must be kept full of the proper gear lube, and that lube shanged at the specified intervals.

Messicks still carries most parts for the unit. https://www.messicks.com/cas/67864


----------



## Papa Ron (Jun 30, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Ron, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Are you saying that the engine will not rev up, or that it will not move again? If it is the engine not throttling up, check the linkage for movement at the carburetor. If it is not moving, check if the variable speed pulley/belt and shafts are moving.
> ____________________________________________
> ...


 Yes the engine will not rev up it worked fine before I fixed the shaft problem and I didn't change or do anything else to it. Seems like it has gremlins in it> im pretty sure im going to sell it and get something better but I need to get it fixed first. The linkage does move as it should but im going to check it again


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Check to see that the butterfly opens when you throttle up.


----------



## Papa Ron (Jun 30, 2018)

I found the problem it was one of the auxiliary handles was stuck on now she runs great. Thanks RC I would have never thought to check that. Thanks everyone for your help until next time have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Keep it serviced and it will last a very long time. They get a bad rap because they are different, and most people want a new hydrostatic unit. But these will outlast any of the new stuff.


----------



## Papa Ron (Jun 30, 2018)

RC do you know what I can use for the hydraulic fluid ?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Universal Tractor Fluid.


----------

